# Kiwi skin



## Doublebase (Feb 17, 2006)

Do you eat the skin?  I do.  They take to long to peel and are messy.  Is there any nutritional value to it?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2006)

Im sure fiber...the skins always have fiber.


----------



## lioness (Feb 17, 2006)

i've never even _*thought *_of eating the skin...curious to see what other people have to say.  i'm open to try new things...

hmmmm???


----------



## goandykid (Feb 17, 2006)

hell no...it's eating a hairy, ball-shaped object...


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 17, 2006)

Heh, I don't really think that's possible with kiwi skin...


----------



## killer4life (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds weird, dunno if it would even taste good. sounds nasty!  But  i will give it a try soon(lol)


----------



## Yanick (Feb 17, 2006)

don't peel em, just cut em in half and eat with a spoon


----------



## Davo (Feb 18, 2006)

my girlfriend is a kiwi and she eats the skin.  i think it is otally weird and i am sure it tastes crap


----------



## Gordo (Feb 18, 2006)

The kiwi fruit skin is high in phenolic compounds, such as flavanoids, which have antioxidant properties.



> On the outside, a kiwi fruit looks like a fuzzy brown egg--appropriate, since it is named after a fuzzy flightless brown bird. Once considered an exotic specialty item, kiwi fruit has become immensely popular during the past two decades, and deservedly so. When you cut (or bite) through its thin brown skin, which is covered with a downy fuzz, you reach velvety bright green flesh sprinkled with a ring of tiny, edible black seeds. The taste of kiwi fruit, which varies from sweet to tart, has been compared with a combination of other fruits, such as strawberries, nectarines, and melons. Kiwi fruit blends well with other fruits and makes a striking garnish, but it is also highly satisfying (and nutritious) eaten on its own. Ounce for ounce, it is higher in vitamin C than most fruits and is a decent source of potassium.
> 
> The kiwi fruit was a much-appreciated treat in ancient China, and was introduced into New Zealand in 1906, where it was called "Chinese gooseberry" (although it isn't related to the green gooseberry). Years later, as foreign demand for the fruit increased, New Zealanders renamed it for their national treasure, the kiwi bird. Today, kiwi fruit is also a commercial crop in California. New Zealand and California have opposite growing seasons; consequently, a year-round supply is available. (The fruit keeps well for up to 10 months in cold storage, allowing it to be brought to market for several months after it is harvested.) Both New Zealand and California produce one principal variety, the Hayward.
> 
> Kiwi fruit can be peeled with a vegetable peeler or sharp paring knife. (Peeling is easier if the ends of the fruit are cut off first.) To eat the fruit with a spoon, cut it in half crosswise or lengthwise and scoop out the flesh. If the peachlike fuzz is rubbed off, the fruit can be eaten skin and all.


http://www.wholehealthmd.com/refshelf/foods_view/1,1523,54,00.html


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for that.  You barely even taste the skin.  I just eat it like an apple.  You get so much kiwi in your mouth that you don't even taste the skin.  Sometimes I bite into it and seperate the skin from the kiwi in my mouth and spit out the skin.  After reading that article I will eat the skin.  Give it a whirl and let us know what you think.  The article says it was a treat in ancient China and it was a chinese kid who told me about eating the skin.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 20, 2006)

Davo said:
			
		

> *my girlfriend is a kiwi* and she eats the skin.  i think it is otally weird and i am sure it tastes crap



 ... So, you're saying your girlfriend eats her skin?


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 20, 2006)

Cut the Kiwi in half, don't try and eat it whole.Skin's lovely then.

'KIWI' fruits are by the way actually 'Chinese Gooseberries' .It's one hell of a successful bit of marketing by the New Zealanders that the whole world knows them as 'Kiwi fruits'.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiwifruit


----------



## Davo (Feb 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> ... So, you're saying your girlfriend eats her skin?



funny one


----------

